# Appreciating Russell Westbrook



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Oklahoma City’s Russell Westbrook has been criticized about as much as any star player in the last year. He has been labeled a selfish gunner, either unwilling to share with Kevin Durant or incapable of playing as a pass-first point guard surrounded by elite scorers.
> 
> When the Thunder’s offense collapsed repeatedly in crunch time during last year’s playoffs, the debate centered on Westbrook’s shot selection. Some of this was justified. As I’ve written before in detail, Westbrook is not a natural passer on the level even of Oklahoma City shooting guard James Harden. The 23-year-old Westbrook is learning how to play point guard in the NBA on the fly, and for most of his four-year career, he has been able to make only the simple passes, not the tough ones really great point guards can make because they see tricky passing angles or create them by dribbling in a certain path.
> 
> ...


http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2012/05/01/russell-westbrook/?sct=nba_bf2_a5


----------



## NzaMcDza (Jun 10, 2012)

I just finished a post about this.

http://thecourtsidecollective.com/defence-russell-westbrook/

Russ gets WAAAAYYY to much bad press imo.

He is a great player and under appreciated!


----------



## NzaMcDza (Jun 10, 2012)

Bill Simmons put a good post on Russ up today:

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8077467/that-boy-competed


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Before the finals I liked James Harden the most on the Thunder. But Watching play bad and flop around like a fresh caught fish just made me hate him. I don't like Durant, simply because he called Bosh a fake tough guy which was uncalled for...And of course everyone thought he was better than Lebron, which is a such a sham. But Let me get to Russel, before the finals I thought he was overrated and a ballhog. But I realize that, he only does that because Durant shy's away from the moment. And Russel seems very humble as well...and Athletically amazing with also very missing a game since Middle School. I know his Game 5 was really bad, but that man own's up to his mistakes. I honestly think Russel will be the best OKC player when he and durant retire.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> But I realize that, he only does that because Durant shy's away from the moment.


I don't even know what to say anymore.


----------



## TheGlove_20 (Dec 12, 2011)

Best two-way point guard with Jrue Holiday looming due to his amazing on-ball defense


----------



## JET41 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great thread, I think at times, he gets way too much bad press BUT during other times, he needs to make better decisions.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Durant really shied away from the finals last year, he could barely average 30 a game against LeBron on great efficiency! Too bad he couldn't have as great of a finals as Bron's first try right guys?

And Westbrook is awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JET41 (Feb 13, 2013)

Luke said:


> Durant really shied away from the finals last year, he could barely average 30 a game against LeBron on great efficiency! Too bad he couldn't have as great of a finals as Bron's first try right guys?
> 
> And Westbrook is awesome.
> 
> ...


Kevin Durant played good, but the refs were so hard on him. They called everything against him, it was just so difficult to watch and also one important fact we can't forget. James Harden completely disappeared. It was so strange to watch. It's like he forgot how to play basketball. lol


----------



## n2deep (Jan 12, 2014)

Basel said:


> http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2012/05/01/russell-westbrook/?sct=nba_bf2_a5


Russ really does do justice for us at times.Late in the 4th quarter if Durant cant get the ball Russell just pulls up.For that many people say that he shoots too much and hes a "ballhog."Personally i believe Russell Westbrook is unerated.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

n2deep said:


> Russ really does do justice for us at times.Late in the 4th quarter if Durant cant get the ball Russell just pulls up.For that many people say that he shoots too much and hes a "ballhog."Personally i believe Russell Westbrook is unerated.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## Ball (Mar 23, 2014)

Russ gets WAY too much crap about his shooting. Have you seen the Thunder's record? Yeah. Have you seen how they play without him? Good, but it's by no means Thunder good. Somebody has got to shoot. I'd much rather it be him than someone like Steven Adams...


----------

